# November Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

This months theme was Thankful Goldens, thank you to everyone for your submissions, you may not realize it but sharing your lives and your Goldens really lifts our hearts, Thank You. Please vote for your favorite.
*
1. Aleksandrina 








2. ShadowGolden








3. thorbreafortuna








4. Melakat








5. maggiesmommy








6. Claudia M








7. Megora 








8. mddolson 








9. golden rascal








10. Rkaymay 








11. mudEpawz








12. jdb 








13. coaraujo








14. Kodiac-Bear








15. anastasia 








16. GoldenLove88








17. bemyangell








18. SimTek








19. soxOZ








20. Aiden's Mom








21. MaureenM








22. Chritty 








23. Kora2014








24. pb2b








25. Flynn'sMommy








26. Ivyacres 








27. Maddie's Mom








28. fourlakes 








29. Wendy427








30. OurMonsterMaya








31. Finn's Fan








32. Sweet Girl








33. MaggieandBailey








34. ktkins7








35. kfayard







*


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Don't forget to vote, Happy Thanksgiving to you all.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow! So many fantastic pictures. 
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Voting closes tomorrow at 8:35PM Don't forget to vote for your favorite


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Voting ends tonight Sunday, 11/30/14 09:35 PM*

Only 32 members have cast their vote, if you haven't voted, take a look through all the GREAT entries and make your selection!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I admit I was way late in getting my vote in but I finally made a choice (and it was not easy). We now have *36* votes in.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Such heartwarming photos, I've voted  So hard to choose.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Keep those votes coming folks, time is running out...!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

The race is on! Please cast your votes before the poll closes!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Last few hours to vote.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Final minutes to vote


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Congratulations to our winner *kfayard* (PM Sent)
Thank you to everyone for voting and especially to all who submitted photos. We are all very thankful that you take the time to share your Goldens with us.


----------

